# quarantine tank question



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

I've ordered some fish online and I have a quarantine tank ready when they get here. I wonder how long do I keep them in there before transferring them to the community tank? What exactly do I look for to prevent me from transferring them?? ::fish-in-bowl:


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I keep them there for 1-2 weeks. If they show any signs of disease, you dont transfer. If he's perfectly healthy, move him over. Cause some fish are infected at the store, so you are just making sure theres nothing wrong with him by observing him for a week or 2 before transfering. I like to add salt to my quarantine tank, about 1 tablespoon aquarium salt per 5 gallon to kill any bacteria or fungus on them. It doesnt hurt the fish.*


----------



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a beginner myself. I have read that some fish are sensitive to salt. You may want to look in to it a bit more before you use it. I got some zebra danios a couple weeks ago that started showing signs of ich the day after i brought them home. I decided to go with the heat and salt treatment. I have a 20 gal so I diluted 4 tablespoons and added it with in one hour I had one little danio left. Danios are a hardy fish so I'd definitely do some research on the fish you have and find out how they handle salt. Also add the salt very slowly, that may help too.


----------

